# New arrival - mini review of Kemmner Fliegeruhr "A" pilot watch



## AaaVee (Feb 18, 2010)

At the begining of year I bought Laco Pilot B Miyota. Initially I was quite happy about purchase (my previous review you can find here -> https://www.watchuseek.com/f7/mini-photo-review-my-laco-flieger-378928.html), but over the time I started to think that Laco mineral crystal looks a bit cheap (no AR coating) and miyota's movement makes just too much of rattling noises.
So I started to look for my 'perfect' pilot watch. It was clear that it should be:
- sized between 39-42mm
- sapphire chrystal with AR coating
- nice movement (e.g. ETA or similar)
- B-type dial (A type dials in general I find too plain looking)
- priced under 1k EUR/USD (because it would be weekend 'beater' type of watch for me)
Did quite extensive search, but ended up with nothing, because two of my final candidates both had a faults (Stowa's B-type watch is without AR coating) and Steinhart's Pilot watch is just a little too big (44mm). At that point I dropped my price limitation and went to check out IWC Pilot Mark XVI. Again a bit of dissapointment, because on my wrist it looked just a bit too small and plain (hard to justify price tag).
So one day on ebay I noticed watch that actually matched to all my requirements, except it was dial type 'A'. But because there is small seconds hand it somehow looked just right for me. I've never heard of this brand before, but small research revealed that it's known watchmaker amont dive watch fans here in WUS. So I bought it - Kemmner Flieguhr "A' mit swiss Unitas 6498-1.

Nice, simple wooden box ->




























Strap has nice 'heavy-duty' feel ->



















Beautiful Unitas movement - 'geneva' stripes and blued screws ->










Easy to read dial, because of internal AR coating. ->





































And 'mandatory' wrist shot ->














































First impression is really good. Quality-wise it really feels similar to what you would expect from IWC or Breitling level brands. My only complaint would be about lume - I was expecting that it'll be a bit brighter (it's Luminova C1). Another observation - it "wears" bigger than stated 42mm, but luckily still OK for my wrist.

So that's it for now ;-)

*Specifications:*
- hand-wound movement Unitas 6498-1 soigné swiss made, 36.6 x 4.5 mm, 18.000 A / h, 17 jewels, 45h reserve.
- high quality three-piece stainless steel case SG8210, polished, diameter (without crown) 42.0 mm, height 10.7 mm, screwed-narrow 45-degree top-ring with a curved, interior anti-reflective sapphire crystal 1.6 mm thick, rounded 8.00 mm diamond crown 22 mm of width, screwed back with sapphire glass, engraved with consecutive numbers, water resistant to 5 ATM = 50 meters.
- flieger dial matt black, strongly luminescent in white superluminova C1, hands filled with black frame, white with SL C1
- strap: light brown aviator Volume 5 mm thick, leather, waterproofed with 2 rivets on the watch face and a stud on the end of the long strip part or steel bracket on the side of the buckle


----------



## AaaVee (Feb 18, 2010)

Some comparison photos with other 42mm 'friends' 
Laco Pilot B Miyota, Kemmner Flieguhr 'A', Breitling Navitimer A13322.


----------



## rzlatic (Nov 22, 2008)

wow, wonderful watch. never heard of Kemmer before, but it looks just wonderful.
very good photos and review!


----------



## jjt2 (Dec 21, 2007)

Love the watch. Handcrancker is great, dial is sweet. Only thing I don't like is the polished case.

J


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

It looks like the strap is missing a keeper? It's unusual not to have a second leather keeper past the metal one which can be moved along the straps length. Other than that it makes an interesting alternative brand for a modest priced B-Uhr.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Nice write up. Thank you.


----------



## AaaVee (Feb 18, 2010)

Uwe W. said:


> It looks like the strap is missing a keeper? It's unusual not to have a second leather keeper past the metal one which can be moved along the straps length. Other than that it makes an interesting alternative brand for a modest priced B-Uhr.


Yes, you're correct. In original item listing there was 2 strap keepers. Will try to resolve it with a seller.
Photo from original item listing ->


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

AaaVee said:


> Yes, you're correct. In original item listing there was 2 strap keepers. Will try to resolve it with a seller.


They do easily fall off an unmounted strap, so I can see that happening on the odd occasion. Enjoy your new B-Uhr.


----------



## Beau8 (May 24, 2008)

Good fit and finish~The strap looks sturdy also, cheers!


----------



## leaningtower (Mar 31, 2010)

Could you please give me the ebay link from which you purchased the kemmner flieger?
Thanks in advance! ;-)


----------



## AaaVee (Feb 18, 2010)

leaningtower said:


> Could you please give me the ebay link from which you purchased the kemmner flieger?
> Thanks in advance! ;-)


Edited by mod, according to our rules & guidelines no such ebay-links.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Kemmner = erkahund on ebay.


----------



## leaningtower (Mar 31, 2010)

AaaVee said:


> Edited by mod, according to our rules & guidelines no such ebay-links.


I apologize, please forgive me.


----------



## ancient_mariner (Jul 21, 2009)

Beautiful watch and photos!


----------



## tisoris (Apr 29, 2007)

congrats! I got a miyota-A but planing to get a unitas one day


----------



## JCopeland (Aug 27, 2010)

I ordered nearly the exact same watch yesterday on account of this thread. Only difference is that I asked for a bead blasted case. Thanks for posting!


----------



## AaaVee (Feb 18, 2010)

Please post some pictures when watch will arive!


----------



## masa (Jun 15, 2010)

On that day I was ordering "Tonneau" watch on ebay. The moment I saw your post, I had to added order for same watch. Yeaturday the watch has arrived flying through your sky. I'm very happy now, real is more than I imagined. What a small world! Thank you for nice review. Thanks Mr.Kemmner for good wildgood watches. (^_^);


----------



## JCopeland (Aug 27, 2010)

masa said:


> On that day I was ordering "Tonneau" watch on ebay. The moment I saw your post, I had to added order for same watch. Yeaturday the watch has arrived flying through your sky. I'm very happy now, real is more than I imagined. What a small world! Thank you for nice review. Thanks Mr.Kemmner for *good wildgood* watches. (^_^);


Ha! Clever.


----------



## AaaVee (Feb 18, 2010)

Problem solved!
Instead of just 1 leather keeper, Roland Kemmner sent me both - missing leather keeper and brand new black strap as an extra!
Great service!!!


----------



## Inq (Apr 19, 2008)

Such a nice watch and great value for money. 

That's it, I am ordering one with a brushed case and a polished top ring.


----------

